
Shit Programmers Say, Translated - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/shit-programmers-say-translated-946849c2fbd4?source
======
grawprog
Oh the free t-shirts. I've managed to acquire enough free t-shirts from work
that I can wear a different one every day and not have to do laundry for 2
weeks.

